
How an F Student Became America's Most Prolific Inventor - kschua
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2015-americas-top-inventor-lowell-wood/
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10424272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10424272)

Plus many other submissions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20an%20F%20Student%20Becam...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=How%20an%20F%20Student%20Became%20America%27s%20Most%20Prolific%20Inventor&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

